# Certified KCBS Judging Class April 24,2010, Nelsonville, OH



## beardjp (Jan 6, 2010)

The Nelsonville Area Chamber of Commerce is sponsoring a certified KCBS Judging Class.  The class will be held on Saturday, April 24th.  The class will be held at the Rocky Outdoor Gear Store in Nelsonville from 9am - 3pm.  

$90	Non-KCBS member fee (includes 1 year membership and monthly newsletter)
$55	KCBS member (must show proof of membership at time of class)

Deadline of Friday April 16th, 2010 for payment and registration, applications received after this date will be handled on a case by case base.  After Saturday April 17th only the $35 KCBS membership fee will be returned.  More information is available at www.ohiobbq.com.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 6, 2010)

$90??!!


----------

